# First Grow (LED closet)



## cleanbuds (Jan 23, 2015)

Just started my first Grow and wanted to share it and see if anyone could offer some advice as I am new to this. I'm growing 2 low riders, LSD, and a burned sour diesel a local shop donated. My closet is about 2x2 ft with a weird edge. I live in a legal mmj state and stealth or smell is not a concern I just don't have a tent. 

Growing everything on Lighthouse hydro backstage 135uv LED with happyfrog dirt. The closet is near a window and I open it to air out throughout the day. The light runs 18/6.

I'm not looking for the biggest yield I'd really just like a really high quality clean product. And as its my first I'd really just like to harvest them! 

View attachment 20150122_233725.jpg


View attachment 20150122_234406.jpg


View attachment 20150122_233833.jpg


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 23, 2015)

From left to right it's the LSD, short riders, and on the right end is sour diesel. The diesel was so damaged by light at the shop that the leaves were burned and falling off. Not sure if that one can be saved, I tried to prune it. The dark green is really coming out now though


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's a couple more so you can see the trimming on the burned sour d and the lsd closer. Not sure where  to flower these. The short riders are autoflowers.. 

View attachment 20150122_234550.jpg


View attachment 20150122_234455.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2015)

Is you LED a veg light and is that what it is on now? If you are vegging now you need to be on 24 hours of light a day. Then when you flower you will need to make sure you have no light leaks around the window in the room.

Is there anyway you could add some white shower curtains around the other three sides so it would reflect light more and be more contained? I got some cheap filmy shower curtains on amazon and they work well. I made a wall out of them in our shed.. just a thought. 
Green mojo to you and we are glad you are here... ask away anything you want.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 24, 2015)

Rosebud, I am thinking that a 135W UFO is not going to be enough for 4 sq ft?  What are you running in how much space?  I know that I was told that I would need about 600W for a 7-8 sq ft space.

As a side note, IMO, that does not look like light damage to me.  I am quite sure that there is another problem with it that has nothing at all to do with lights.  Probably nutrient related.


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 25, 2015)

the Blackstar 135W UV unit is grow for high intensity small grows. Perfect for a 4 square foot area (2'x2'),

It might not be enough but for now it's doing fine, I'm looking at stronger lights now though thanks for that! 

Rosebud I just switched over to 24 hours and it's working great! I thought they needed some rest but they are growing so much faster it's amazing. 

The short riders are autoflowers they should be flowering soon so I was thinking about leaving the LSD and Sour Diesel in vegitation and just run the light 24 hours until the lowriders are harvested. Do you think it would be ok to vegitate those 2 for another 5 or so weeks? Then after that I'll turn them over with the 12/12. Hope that makese sense lol.


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 25, 2015)

How much does reflecting LED light help? Maybe instead of a stronger light I could get some reflective stuff going


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 25, 2015)

Just notice tonight the Sour Diesel is covered in spider mites! They aren't on any of the other plants luckily. They must have just got on the plant because I haven't seen them before. I wiped the webs and killed all the visable spiders but what else can I do? Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2015)

Actually, many LED light manufacturers are still overhyping and the area they cover is still greatly exaggerated.  This is exactly the reason that I asked for expert help when looking at LEDs.  I went with T5s and HPS because it was recommended that I get 2 300W for 8 sq ft and I just couldn't afford that.  My caution is not to believe everything you read.  Unfortunately, people out to make money (greedy SOBs with no morals) lie all the time about what their products will do.  I anticipate with the laws getting better that we will continue to see more and more shysters try to take advantage of new growers.   

All spaces should have reflective surfaces, even if you are running thousands of watts.  Fortunately, FLAT white paint (flat is way better than semi-gloss, don't use gloss) is inexpensive and does a great job.  I gave up mylar many years ago for a bunch of different reasons, but mostly because it sucks to work with.  If you cannot paint for some reason (nice wood, renting, etc), get Panda film and hang it.  You are going to need a nice enclosed space that you can make 100% dark and control the environment (temps, RH, light) anyway, so you might as well get started on getting a space set up.  Read up on lighting needs during the different phases of growth and start thinking about a good ventilation system.  Ventilation is for more than controlling heat--plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  There really is a reason that cannabis is expensive--it is difficult to grow, takes about 4 months, and it takes a fair chunk of money to set up grow up correctly so that you actually get something after those 4 months.  Autos will still take probably) 2-1/2 to 3 months, so it is not a quick process, just a  bit quicker.  I do not think that you are going to have enough room (4 sq ft) to finish the 2 autos and have the other continue to vegetate.  A sq ft per plant is just not enough.  Are the 2 non auto plants female?

Stealth should always be a concern.  Thieves are just as much a threat as LEO.  Maybe more, (unless you are a young black man in the US) you are unlikely to be shot by the police.  

Yes, spider webs almost always mean that you have a bad spider mite infestation.  You don't get webbing until the infestation is quite far along.  You usually also see white spots on the leaves where the mites have sucked the juices from the leaves.  Mites are almost microscopic, so you may not be able to really detect them with the naked eye.  Do not mess around with ineffective remedies that may just make them stronger, like neem oil or pepper sprays.  Get some SNS 207 to get rid of them and some SNS 209 to keep them gone.  There are some stronger products, but if the organic products work, I recommend them. You will most likely have to go to a grow store or order online.  This is not the thing that your average garden store usually carries.  We call spider mites "The Borg" and there is a reason.  The mites WILL spread to the other plants (if they have not already).  You want to keep the autos as happy as possible.  Any stress they are subjected to will decrease quality and quantity.  You have time with the photoperiod plants to nurse them back to health before you flower them.  Autos are on their own timetable.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes you r wayyy underlite..I am growing 5 plants using 3x3..and I've got 1 300 full spec..and 1hydrostar 8 360...also that light looks wayy to high
..how many inches above canopy? Im at 18 flower. ..3 feet veg 

View attachment 20150122_084010.jpg


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 25, 2015)

Techrons thanks man I checked my height it was 25 inches. I cleaned out the grow room and resized the light at 18 inches. I plan to let these 2 autos run front and center on the light until they finish flowering and I'm thinking my other 2 in veg state can just kinda hang out on the side? 

View attachment 20150125_143856.jpg


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 25, 2015)

Hemp goddess yeah definitely I would agree about the light size, how many plants should I try to grow at a time on this one? 

Gonna be doing some research on the reflective information you've provided that is awesome to know I can do some more to get the light around! The 2 veg clone non autos are female yes. 

About the spiders though wow I really underestimated this one. I got a chance to look closer and they have infested every single plant and because they're from the clones they are a very strong breed of spider mites.it really sucks but I'm glad I'm having to deal with this now before I got too deep. Now I'm less of clean buds and more of spider buds lol. Anyway thanks so much for the advice on sns I just ordered sns217 for mites and sns209 to keep them off. It will take a couple days to get here and until then I'm wiping the leaves and stems down. My wife is really enjoying playing with the spiders they run up and down the stems and taste kinda sweet (she thinks it's natural to eat them). 

The pic shows the low rider just started flowering while simotainiously beginning its life as a host for the creepy crawlers infesting it. 

Disappointed, embarrassed, but hopeful! 

Thanks for all the help! I'll keep this journal going til the harvest so I have a cool record to reference my first grow


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 25, 2015)

Low rider 

View attachment 20150125_144033.jpg


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 25, 2015)

This is the grow room shape it's 2ft at the bottom and 2 ft on the side but has that slant. Perhaps 4 is too many for this room the clones were a gift and I assumed they could hang out on the side until I finish flowering my low riders 

View attachment 20150125_151212.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 25, 2015)

Clean .. the plants looks nice but to produce big buds they need lots of light..if  your saying u onky have 1 183w..is that draw power? The buds will be decent at best with that low amount of light...But I am noooo expert..just from a tad bit of experience..tech


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 25, 2015)

He.. the plants looks nice but to produce big buds they need lots of light..if  your saying u onky have 1 183w..is that draw power? The buds will be decent at best with that low amount of light...But I am noooo expert..just from a tad bit of experience..tech


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 26, 2015)

Techrons--it is a 135W and I cannot find anything anywhere on the draw power, but it is usually about 1/2 of the stated wattage, isn't it?

All spider mites are strong and hearty.  It is a good rule of thumb to not put any gifted clones/plants in with your other plants.  They should be sequestered for a while to make sure that they do not have disease of pests that can be transmitted to your other plants.  I would not get clones from the person that gave you these again.  He has given you a present that you are going to have a very very hard time getting rid of.  When you get the SNS, be sure and use it as directed.  Then remove everything from the closet and wipe it down with bleach water.  Do the same to the walls and floor of the space.  Allow it to air out before you put the plants and equipment back in.

Cleanbuds, you are getting a lot of stretch.  This denotes not enough light or the light too far away or both.  Yes, I believe that you will run out of space, but you have little options now.  How old are the autos?


----------



## P Jammers (Jan 26, 2015)

It is of my opinion that to grow plants and match or better the yields of HPS, one needs 90 watts per square foot minumum. 

That 135 that is being is at about 90 watts max. Most likely closer to 80 keeping it real.

It will grow and flower plants for sure, but the yield will suffer a bunch.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 26, 2015)

PJ--your LED expertise is very much appreciated.  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 27, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Techrons--it is a 135W and I cannot find anything anywhere on the draw power, but it is usually about 1/2 of the stated wattage, isn't it?
> 
> All spider mites are strong and hearty.  It is a good rule of thumb to not put any gifted clones/plants in with your other plants.  They should be sequestered for a while to make sure that they do not have disease of pests that can be transmitted to your other plants.  I would not get clones from the person that gave you these again.  He has given you a present that you are going to have a very very hard time getting rid of.  When you get the SNS, be sure and use it as directed.  Then remove everything from the closet and wipe it down with bleach water.  Do the same to the walls and floor of the space.  Allow it to air out before you put the plants and equipment back in.
> 
> Cleanbuds, you are getting a lot of stretch.  This denotes not enough light or the light too far away or both.  Yes, I believe that you will run out of space, but y:vap-red vaporu have little options now.  How old are the autos?



I have noticed the draw power always is different from company's...I did some research on led...I tried to buy mine with about half draw or a, little over cuz thats why I hear the led burn out is from being to hot...mine both stay pretty cool also have a fan thatc sweeps them ..why not lol


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 28, 2015)

I got the SNS and sprayed the plants down yesterday. Before coating it I inspected the plants with a magnifying glass and found only a few nests setup after my last wipe down. Redardless I coated the plants head to toe each leaf and every little nook and cranny. Now today with magnifying glass inspection I see absolutely no signs of the mites but as a percaution I'll coat them again tonight around the same time I did it yesterday. 

The plants seem to be making progress! The LSD is a strong plant and even with the mites hardly showed any sign of it but now after pruning the dead mite damaged leaves it has sprouted dozens more. The Sour Diesel took the mites the hardest but has some nice looking top leaves (It's also not hardly getting any of the light being in the corner). Those were the mite infested clones that a friend nearly ruined my crop with.

Now to the short riders.. They have some interesting things going on. When I first sprouted these 2 they were in a 1 pint pot about 4 weeks ago. One of them (Ace) did really well and grew quickly. The other one (Broken) fell over as a sappling, cracked its stem, and began living sideways in the dirt. I kinda laughed at it and said I must have messed up the light or something, but either way, I decided to tie it to a stick and give it special attention with the light (a desk lamp). After 3 days it stood up on it's own, and after a week it was already taller than (Ace). I repotted (Broken) but ran out of dirt for (Ace the once nice plant) so I left it in the pint size pot. 

Today I am 4 and a half weeks in and (Broken) the plant living sideways in the dirt is taller than my sativa SD clone and 4 days into flowering. The once strong and fast growing (Ace) is half the height and not even flowering. Should I repot her? Not sure...


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 28, 2015)

LSD and Sour Diesel in veg state recovering from mites 

View attachment 20150128_120843.jpg


View attachment 20150128_120806.jpg


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 28, 2015)

These are the short riders. They are the exact same age and have been under the same light (except a few days of special healing for the broken one). The one flowering is the one that was broken as a sapling 

View attachment 20150128_120428.jpg


View attachment 20150128_120232.jpg


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 28, 2015)

My next step is going to be investing in a grow tent, some real ventilation, and a new light. I am going to harvest the short riders under these conditions and see how bad it is then I'll flower the clones in a tent when they're fully nursed back to health. Any advice on a vent system? Or a light that can grow 4 plants? Thanks guys I am loving this!


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 28, 2015)

close up 

View attachment IMG_1310.jpg


View attachment IMG_1330.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2015)

Do not trim off the damaged leaves.  The plant will drop them when they have taken everything from they they can.  Your plants are kind of sparsely vegetated and it is those big fan leaves that turn light, food and co2 into big buds full of THC and other cannabinoids.

Read the directions...I am thinking that today may be too soon to respray with SNS 217.


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 28, 2015)

oh ok I assumed trimming them would help them relocate the energy to making new ones, but that makes sense too. Yeah their vegitation is very thin right now compared to what I've seen I hope some good light will solve that. It said to spray the sns207 for 3 days and when I went to do it for the 2nd tonight I did see a few nests getting set up again. These are a real nusance but I'm confident I'll get them out of here.


----------



## choopa (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine 1st grow))) top-42 

View attachment DSC06050.jpg


View attachment DSC06047.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 29, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Do not trim off the damaged leaves.  The plant will drop them when they have taken everything from they they can.  Your plants are kind of sparsely vegetated and it is those big fan leaves that turn light, food and co2 into big buds full of THC and other cannabinoids.
> 
> Read the directions...I am thinking that today may be too soon to respray with SNS 217.



I didnt know that I was cutting Burt ends not allot but some of leave was viable so ill leave from now on till it drops..th...tech


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 29, 2015)

> Mine 1st grow))) top-42



nice! is that outdoor or indoor?


----------



## choopa (Jan 30, 2015)

indoor


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 30, 2015)

cleanbuds said:


> oh ok I assumed trimming them would help them relocate the energy to making new ones, but that makes sense too. Yeah their vegitation is very thin right now compared to what I've seen I hope some good light will solve that. It said to spray the sns207 for 3 days and when I went to do it for the 2nd tonight I did see a few nests getting set up again. These are a real nusance but I'm confident I'll get them out of here.


 
Cutting the damaged leaves would be great IF the plant actually redirected the plant to the new leaves, but it doesn't.  It takes the plant energy and tries to repair where the foliage has been removed.  When it is don e with the leaf and it falls off naturally, this doesn't happen.

Coopa--might I suggest starting your own thread to highlight your plants?


----------

